# Shooting a bow



## e.Blackstar (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey, I just got a bow and a quiver full of target arrows. I have yet to buy a bowstring, but I was just wondering if anyone an here has a bow or knows any tips to give me. My dad will be teaching me to shoot, btw. 

Anyone, anyone?


----------



## Gothmog (Sep 28, 2004)

At this point in time I would say that there is little help that you could get over the net. But what I can say as an archer and a coach is this.

First of all, I am assuming that you father is an expearienced archer if not a coach, so listen carefully to what he tells you and try to keep your Bow arm and your *Nose* out of the way of the bowstring. . I have at various times had problems with both. (My nose being in the way of the string resulted in me starting a competition in "Whites" and ending it in "Red & Whites")


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 28, 2004)

It must be great having a bow. I want to buy one but know I am saving money for buying 3 Samurai swords so I suppose I have to whait a little.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 28, 2004)

actually, I got it for free. My friend lives in an apartment building, and one of her neighbors is moving out. they were giving away a whole load of stuff, including two fiberglass bows and a quiverful of rather mangled, but usable arrows. Lia took one and so did I; mine is really long, and is painted like wood. Its got a nice bend to it, but its really hard to string.

My dad is not an actual archer or a coach, but both my parents did archery as kids and my dad remembers enough to teach me, he says. He's going to buy a bale of hay and put it in the back yard and teach Lia and I both. Huzzah!

I have wanted a bow for a long time, but I was sure that my mom (who is opposed to violence or weapons of any kind, especially in my hands because I am a girl and she wishes that I would be more feminine) would flip. She never bothered to tell me that she herself and all of her siblings had bows and archery lessons as kids.


----------



## Gothmog (Sep 29, 2004)

Very well. As you father is relying on teaching from when he was young, I will say about one thing that he may forget about or overlook.

This is to do with your bowarm and the fact that you are a girl (not sexist but physiology) The female elbow tends to have a greater range of movement than a male. This can cause your elbow to move right into the path of the string. To avoid this do not hold your bowarm out completly straight. allow you arm to have a slight bend out from the bow.

If you look at you arm when it is relaxed at your side you should notice a slight natural bend at the elbow just move the arm up into shooting position keeping the bend. This I have found to be the ideal position for the bowarm to start with.

Other than that I wish you much enjoyment from archery


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 3, 2004)

Thank you. I got the string today, and started practicing...i'm okay, in that I can usually hit the bale itself, but I can;t aim at all. I cut my thumb on one of the plastic flights, but I'm okay, and am having lots of fun.


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 3, 2004)

I am glad that you are enjoying it. 

To help with aiming you can fit a sight to the bow by using a large headed pin preferably about an inch and a quater to an inch and a half in lenght ( about 30 to 38 mm) and a piece of sticky tape. Put the tape on the back of the bow and stick the pin into the tape about the same distance above the arrow-rest as that between you anchor-point and your eye. This is a good starting point, you can then move the pin up or down plus in or out from the bow to help you to aim at the target.

Hope that helps.


----------



## celebnaurwen (Oct 5, 2004)

I still can't believe Mom waited until I left to start sanctioning weaponry.


----------



## Eledhwen (Oct 5, 2004)

Just something you might want to consider... What will your arrow hit if it misses the target?

That's good advice from Gothmog about the bow arm!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah..my dad was sure to make a plan about that. There's a big old hill behind the bale...

I am having much fun..stringing the bow is a bit hard, but managable. My arms are somewhat sore from practicing, though I'm sure I'll live.

Thanks for the tips, Gothmog!


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 6, 2004)

Just happy to help  As you get more used to the bow you will have less trouble with your arms 

Happy shooting.


----------

